# Puppy Introduction/Socialization



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm super excited that the last 6.5 weeks have flown by and next week we fly out to Seattle to pick up our new Mal pup. Owner of the sire is on WDF, don't believe the owner of the dam is. Couple questions though. I just finished going through the big thread about whether to socialize, etc. It was a good read, and funny enough, all I ever hear is take the dog everywhere, expose it to everything - we did this with our female, and I think all turned out well...

The little guy we're getting is coming from what I believe to be fairly good lines on both sides and has been getting great experiences from birth. I'll add a bit of a caveat though, although I plan on either working him in SchH or FR, I don't plan on taking him to any kind of a National level. I enjoy the sport for the dog and myself, but not on any kind of a serious competition level. I'm also a fairly green handler - he'll be my 2nd Malinois.

I have a 3 yr old female Malinois at home, and I'm curious to know suggestions on how to introduce and socialize them together. It's been 3 yrs since I've had a puppy, and I've forgotten much of the experiences from when she was a pup. I haven't had my female around any new dogs in quite a while. She can be possessive of things, and is quite dominant around other dogs. Thus, I know it will be my responsibility to make sure all goes well. No problem there, that I'm up for.

The initial introduction will be later at night after we get back from the airport or the next morning depending on what others thoughts are here.

Thanks all...


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

I would kennel your older dog for an hour then switch and kennel the pup for an hour allowing them to sniff if the older dog isn't being aggressive then let them meet under close supervision with no toys or food around.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Initial intro all depends on your dog, the goal being calmness and not hurting the puppy deliberately or accidentaly. Little puppies tend to bounce around, lick, bite, and be general pests to older dogs. Some dogs are totally ok with that, some get irked, some react badly. Same goes for crating. Some are crate aggressive, some will ignore pup bouncing around their crate. Etc.

Later I like to train OB together. Puppies make fantastic distractions for proofing sits and downs. At the same time puppies learn that I am a lot more fun than the other dog who is sitting or downed and not playing or reacting. Win/Win.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hope you don't mind if i sit on this thread awhile as i will be in same situation in a few months and have the same questions. 

are you planning on the dogs being physically seperated for their whole working lives or letting them live/run/play togther??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would advise that you introduce them on neutral territory. That way there will be fewer issues with the older dog. 
Also if someone else is handling the new pup the older one is less inclined to be possessive of you.
From there I would follow the other suggestions for at home.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Ryan Venables said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a 3 yr old female Malinois at home, and I'm curious to know suggestions on how to introduce and socialize them together. It's been 3 yrs since I've had a puppy, and I've forgotten much of the experiences from when she was a pup. I haven't had my female around any new dogs in quite a while. She can be possessive of things, and is quite dominant around other dogs. Thus, I know it will be my responsibility to make sure all goes well. No problem there, that I'm up for.
> the next morning depending on what others thoughts are here.
> ...


Since you admit to being a green handler, I interpret your message to say that it is important to you for your dogs to live together because that's the way it will be. I've heard this over and over from new-ish sport handlers, and the results are most often the second dog is not benefitting from this. Over my 25 yrs in the sport, I have seen promising candidates end up being marginal dogs (if at all) in the work/sport due when spending so much time together. These are mostly gsds, not mals however.
Often times these dogs are more doggy that does not help work ethic. Or the younger dog learns bad "dog habits/pack order" that take away from work. 

Although my male and female mal can and have been together, I prefer that each have the strongest relationship with me so the focus is purely work and all about me. I want to give any youngster that I raise every benefit to be all he(or she) can be without posturing, menacing looks, being knocked down, etc that can interfere with the end result up optimum mental growth (or cause bad behaviors from being bullied) in one way, shape or form. 
That's just my opinion.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I would advise that you introduce them on neutral territory. That way there will be fewer issues with the older dog.
> Also if someone else is handling the new pup the older one is less inclined to be possessive of you.
> From there I would follow the other suggestions for at home.


I agree with this advice 100% and I strongly suggest you follow it. I will add that when introducing the dogs to do it and let it be a natural part of what you are doing. I am not an advocate of unleashing them and letting them romp right off the bat. Introduce them as you are working with them. 

_Also if someone else is handling the new pup the older one is less inclined to be possessive of you._ this is a great suggestion Bob.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

They will be living together staying in the same house. The pup will be handled by my wife, and she will be doing the lion's share of the work w/ the pup (well that's how we hope to do it).

As for the pup, they will be separated unless 100% supervised by one of us. They will not "play" together, they can co-exist and interact, but as soon as wrestling begins, time outs for all involved. I had a 5 year old male in the house last year for almost a year and it worked out well for the time he was w/ us. Difference obviously being, he was much bigger than my female and he came with a solid foundation in OB. One thing I did w/ the female that I will do again w/ the pup, is that the pup will have a leash on him at all times in the house. This way I can get to him quick w/ out it turning into a game. My female dragged that ratty leash around for about 9 months until I trusted her w/ out it. It worked out well and I will do it again.

Question for the introduction. We will be flying back to Detroit from Seattle w/ the pup, then undertaking a 2 hr drive back to our house here in London, Ontario... with an anticipated arrival of about midnight. Do I just crate the little guy, or let him investigate? Also, do I bring the female home that night or wait until the morning. Lastly, for the neutral intro, we have a large park across from our house where I run the female on a daily basis... is that neutral enough, or recommend another area?

Melody: I'd love to have my cake and eat it too... but I recognize what you're saying... I'm not looking for him to be a top national level working dog, I quite frankly don't have time for that dedication... we do it for the fun of it, and b/c I like an extremely obedient dog that I can take anywhere with me knowing they'll do exactly what I want when I want it... 

Peter: they'll live together, exercise together, sleep in separate crates, but no rough housing or things of that nature... good luck w/ your pup... I forgot what the feeling is like to have new pee/poo machine running around the house!

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Grant Cusworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new pup, and some real good advice given. Having 4 male mal's around the house attempting to co-exist I can speak from experience.... it's a lot of work!

Curious where your mal is from. Seattle is my neck of the woods...

Grant


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

introducing between a chain link fence is the best, no leashes and everyone is calm , if the dog is going to be a jerk it will be , if everything goes smooth , then you can put them togther

afterwards, keep all toys away , and feed seperatly 

I have 8 dogs , there is no toys hanging around my house, toys are for me to play with my dog with , 
and they all eat , one buy one, and the other dogs have to respect thier boundry , and not bug them when there is food


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

De Las Flores Working Dogs... bred by Les Flores
http://www.delasfloreskennel.com/

Pairing was: Arras FR-3 x Kukay's Ariba (IPO III)


----------



## Grant Cusworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Ryan Venables said:


> De Las Flores Working Dogs... bred by Les Flores
> http://www.delasfloreskennel.com/
> 
> Pairing was: Arras FR-3 x Kukay's Ariba (IPO III)



Arras and my dog Abbas des Contes d' Hoffmann are quite similar in their bloodlines. I've only bred my dog once but was quite pleased with the results. Updates would be appreciated and congrats and good luck again!

Grant


----------



## Ken White (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ryan Venables*  
_De Las Flores Working Dogs... bred by Les Flores
http://www.delasfloreskennel.com/

Pairing was: Arras FR-3 x Kukay's Ariba (IPO III)_


Arras and my dog Abbas des Contes d' Hoffmann are quite similar in their bloodlines. I've only bred my dog once but was quite pleased with the results. Updates would be appreciated and congrats and good luck again!

Grant

Hi Ryan - I have an Arras/Ruby(C'dH/Chemin de l' Esperance) daughter who is coming on 10 months - she's showing a great deal of potential, is drivey, bright, biddable, environmentally stable and is physically sound. I hope your Arras pup is everything you're looking for.

Grant - I remember the Blue Canoe back when he was a wee one down in SoCal, and of course at the Maples' trial last year. He's a good'un.

Ken


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Ryan Venables said:


> Question for the introduction. We will be flying back to Detroit from Seattle w/ the pup, then undertaking a 2 hr drive back to our house here in London, Ontario... with an anticipated arrival of about midnight. Do I just crate the little guy, or let him investigate? Also, do I bring the female home that night or wait until the morning. Lastly, for the neutral intro, we have a large park across from our house where I run the female on a daily basis... is that neutral enough, or recommend another area?


When coming home I'd drop the pup off first crate it then get your older dog and crate it in the same room away from the pup it will give them the night to get use to each other.
If your female has been social in the park then it should be fine I'd walk them together without interaction for 5 min first then let them meet and play if all is good. Alternate there crate time at home crate the pup first to minimize jealousy giving the older dog attention it should be fine if not then it will take more time and maybe some corrections to make your girl understand what is allowed maybe umbilical the older dog if there are problems. Good luck.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Ryan Venables said:


> De Las Flores Working Dogs... bred by Les Flores
> http://www.delasfloreskennel.com/
> 
> Pairing was: Arras FR-3 x Kukay's Ariba (IPO III)


 
I was down last weekend looking at that litter Les is doing a fabulous job with them...biunch of social wild hooligans they are and I loved them. Met Arriba and she is super friendly and good looking. 

Do you know which pup is yours? I probably played with it!


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Mary Buck said:


> I was down last weekend looking at that litter Les is doing a fabulous job with them...biunch of social wild hooligans they are and I loved them. Met Arriba and she is super friendly and good looking.
> 
> Do you know which pup is yours? I probably played with it!


Hey awesome... I'm getting the red collar boy


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Awwww he is fantastic He sat in front of my husband the whole time. We are looking at a female so I had to keep telling Doug to PUT THE RED PUPPY DOWN...He is also gorgeous BTW....not that looks are all that important...but I LIKE a nice looking dog. He is going to be a great pup. Have a a blast!


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Good luck with the new pup, hopefully we’ll see you around the Ontario clubs in the future.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Mary: So we're told, we're really looking forward to starting fresh with a new dog, better yet an issue free dog! Red aka "Mako" is going to be run, I keep hearing how pretty he's going to be... like I said, not looking to climb any trial mountains with him, I was hoping for a BIG and dark male... I know I have the latter, we'll see how big he gets... I'm hoping for at least 80lbs

I'll be out this summer... hopefully putting a SchH I on Indi... we'll see how quickly I can teach her to track at something less than 50km/h 

Another quick question... at what point do the ears pop up? I was looking at old pics of my female, and her ears were pointy at 5 weeks!!! This guy is still GSD floppy.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Awesome, I look forward to meeting you Ryan. I will also be out with my Malinois bitch, shooting for summer for our SchH 1 as well..always nice to see more Belgians competing!
Great year for Schutzhund in Ontario with the Nationals being held in Niagara.


----------



## Jen Henriksen (Dec 21, 2010)

Riley's ears didn't come fully up until he was 4 months. I've heard they can also go up and down during teething, so I think it varies from dog to dog.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

And it seems in the bigger pups they take longer. He is one of the biggest in that litter.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Mary Buck said:


> And it seems in the bigger pups they take longer. He is one of the biggest in that litter.


Apparently, a couple of his litter mates have surpassed him in size... kinda crappy, I wanted the biggest... but it's good he can hold off growing until we get him home... I don't need him to be too big for the flight back here (he's coming in the cabin with us)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Ryan Venables said:


> Apparently, a couple of his litter mates have surpassed him in size... kinda crappy, I wanted the biggest... but it's good he can hold off growing until we get him home... I don't need him to be too big for the flight back here (he's coming in the cabin with us)


Ryan have to wait till about 18 months to see who winds up being the biggest lol.


----------



## Jen Henriksen (Dec 21, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> Ryan have to wait till about 18 months to see who winds up being the biggest lol.


I kept a runt of a litter one time and he ended up being one of the largest, full grown. There is still hope !


----------

